# [SOLVED] Autoconfiguration IP address



## AmishPhysicist (Sep 3, 2008)

Hey all,

I was just walking through this thread in an attempt to get my wife's laptop back to the magical land of the internet.

I've wiped the system, reinstalled XP and its service packs and the only thing left to get back online is the wireless connectivity.

I've got the Wireless-G notebook adapter talking to my linksys router (which was all working fine until I did the system wipe). I tried the steps in the other post to reset the WINSOCK entries and TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, but it's come back with the same autoconfig problem as before.

Evidently something somewhere has been flipped on and I can't get it turned off.

Here is the output of ipconfig /all:

```
Windows IP Configuration

        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tippy-pony
        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :
        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54GSV2
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-39-51-CB-80
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.54.118
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :
        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller
        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-E6-54-CD
        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.166.104
        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
```
Thanks,

-nate


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Autoconfiguration IP address*

Top suspect here is probably mismatched encryption keys between the router and your machine. Have you tried connecting with a wired connection?


----------



## AmishPhysicist (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Autoconfiguration IP address*

Wired connection is a no-go as well.


----------



## AmishPhysicist (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Autoconfiguration IP address*

I brought the laptop in to work to try it out on the network here (both wired and wireless). Here are some results. Plkeaes let me know if you need anything else.


```
C:\Documents and Settings\Kristi Lieby>ipconfig /renew



Windows IP Configuration



An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : WSAStartup ca

nnot function at this time because the underlying system it uses to provide netw

ork services is currently unavailable.





C:\Documents and Settings\Kristi Lieby>ipconfig /renew



Windows IP Configuration



An error occurred while renewing interface Local Area Connection : An operation

was attempted on something that is not a socket.





C:\Documents and Settings\Kristi Lieby>ipconfig /all



Windows IP Configuration



        Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : tippy-pony

        Primary Dns Suffix  . . . . . . . :

        Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown

        IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

        WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No



Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:



        Connection-specific DNS Suffix  . :

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 440x 10/100 Integrated Controller

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-12-3F-E6-54-CD

        Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

        Autoconfiguration IP Address. . . : 169.254.166.104

        Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0

        Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :



Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 2:



        Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected

        Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Wireless-G Notebook Adapter WPC54GSV2

        Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-18-39-51-CB-80
```
thanks!

-nate


----------



## AmishPhysicist (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Autoconfiguration IP address*

I ended up searching around some more and found 
this thread that had a winsock fixup utility. I'll still have to suss out the wireless when I get home, but the utility fixed the hard connection, at least.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Autoconfiguration IP address*

You should really not be using that utility on XP-SP2 or SP3. Here's the correct stack repair for those versions.

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows XP with SP2/SP3.*

*S*tart, *R*un, *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

_Note: Type only the text in bold for the following commands._

Reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults, type: *netsh int ip reset reset.log*

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults, type: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## AmishPhysicist (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: Autoconfiguration IP address*

hmm. well, it's already used, and fixed my problem, so I guess it's a moot point. Hopefully I didn't manage to break something else. It's been working fine for 2 days now, so I'm assuming I'm ok.

Thanks a ton for your help. Hopefully the next poor internet-less soul out there will find this thread and have a complete walkthrough from the get-go now. 

-nate


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, I'd run the previous stack repair just to "set things right" in the registry. :smile:


----------



## Gemini566 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi,
I note that this topic is marked up as 'solved'. Does this mean it is closed too?
If not, then please note, I have done all of the above and I still cannot get one machine onto the Internet. The ONLY solution seems to be to disable the autoconfiguration and that means editing the registry. Even Microsoft say so, but as usual, their instructions are useless as they include the use of a floppy. Who has a machine with a floppy drive these days? I did not think one could actually purchase one. 
I have 5 machines on my network, two are desktops and it is one of the desktops that has the problem. ALL of the other computers can get Internet connections, both with and without wires. It is a problem unique to just the one machine. Make, model and specs are irrelevant. Indeed, so is the o/s because this problem affects them all, judging from what I have found out over the past 2 days.
My ISP are unable to help and pointed me at the Geek Squad for repair!! Needless to say, I passed on that one. Should I get to solve this myself, I will post the solution here, but if anyone can help me to edit my registry with clear instructions, I would be most grateful.
What needs to be done is this, quite simply, the TCP/IP stack has to be deleted and then rebuilt AND the Winsock Catalogue has to be reset. I cannot repeat this often enough, but the 'netsh' commands may work temporarily, but they will not stick, unless one is very lucky.
Thank you for your time and any help with the registry editing.


----------

